# Power Brake Booster Hose



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm putting an SMI Q-jet that I ordered on my'68 GTO to replace the dysfunctional Edelbrock that it came with. In the process I will need to replace the vacuum hose going from the carb to the power brake (PB) booster. I went to the local chain auto parts store and asked for PB vacuum hose, they handed me 5/16" gas hose?!?:rolleyes2:

What are you all using for PB booster vacuum hose and in what ID?

Thanks!!:smile3:


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

good gas hose will work fine. your nipple is either 3/8 or 5/16, but 5/16 works tight on 3/8 nipple so that is all right.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The early oe hose from the factory and or optional PBB kit was 11/32 light duty vac hose.
This is from a '66 and may apply to your '69...


----------



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

Yup I'm using the same set up with my SMI. I've read that it's pretty typical.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks, all!! I appreciate the advice, now to hunt down some hose.


----------

